# Al Hamra Village apartment



## twinshock (Oct 3, 2013)

Hello everyone,
Im a graduate currently working in Fujairah. I'm getting married next yr and will be bringing my wife along with me. By the looks of it Al Hamra looks a good place to stay for families.
Im planning to rent out an 1bhk apartment . would be helpful if any of the expats living there could give me a brief idea of the village its facilities and most important thing the utility charges coz i found out that there was some problem regarding the payment of utility bills by the landlords and tenants due to excess chiller charges .. Would really appreciate if anyone could help me....

Regards,
Bharath


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Al Hamra is the flagship development in RAK ... as far as the amenities, you would have a large mall, two golf courses, two hotels (one of them being the new palace hotel which is equivalent to any of the 5 star hotels in Dubai / Abu Dhabi). The area is well developed with everything you would need, roads, pavements, beaches etc...

The issue with the place is the rental yield when compared to the pricing for a unit ... there are people who have made the plunge but from what I know it isn't a high occupancy ratio. Having said that, the RAKIA industrial free zone is booming, with loads of international companies setting up, that does help with rentals ...

Be forewarned though, I have heard of extra charges, utility bill irregularities, change of certain contractual terms such as parking space charges / community fees etc etc, in other developments in that area, by the master developer, making it tough on investors ...

P.S: I live and work in RAK, and that is my source for this information ...


----------

